# What the



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm not a sports fan but I even recognize how insane and entertaining this is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397965741916360714


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

That was pretty crazy! I have seen that several times and still just shake my head wondering why.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

crazy. And also sad. 

Pro's are so stinking good that most of the time they get away with not doing the fundamentals. A little hustle by the first baseman would have resulted in out #3. Compound the error by the first baseman with the the rest of the defense sitting around watching the action... Why did nobody cover 1?

The sad part is that our kids watch this stuff, and then they think they don't need to follow through with doing the little things either...

Of course, you can look at this from the offensive perspective and say that the batter did exactly what he's supposed to do in providing an opportunity for the guy on 3rd to score.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> crazy. And also sad.
> 
> Pro's are so stinking good that most of the time they get away with not doing the fundamentals. A little hustle by the first baseman would have resulted in out #3. Compound the error by the first baseman with the the rest of the defense sitting around watching the action... Why did nobody cover 1?
> 
> ...


A little hustle, or just touching his bag. 🤷‍♂️


----------

